# my little display



## Shagnasty (Feb 6, 2008)

hello all     i thought i would put up a pic or 2 of my newark ohio display shelf


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 6, 2008)

this pic has one of my favorite things from a dig in it and it aint a bottle[]     gota love the brass knuckles(well....they aint brass but still very cool)     i would like to know the story behind them and why the ended up in the privy        knock the snot outa someone at the bar   stumble down the alley    fling them down the hole mumbling to yourself   they wont look in there....will they?


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 6, 2008)

sodas,beers,meds   all have newark on them


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 6, 2008)

more sodas,beers,meds     a cool newark,o paperweight and a face pipe


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 6, 2008)

last one     more newark beers,milks,hutchs       hope ya liked the tour through my little newark ohio bottle museum
 i guess its time to add a shelf above this one for the next seasons digs!

 later     shagnasty


----------



## idigjars (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello Jason, GREAT Pics!  You have a great collection of bottles and other neat items.  Did you dig that paperweight?   Neat, neat face pipe!   Very cool stuff!  Thanks for sharing all the pics.   Good luck with your collection, digging and finding more.   Paul

 Ps- Are the guns next to the fireplace to protect the collection  []   or are you a wild game hunter also?


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice stuff shag....yup, you're running out of room!


----------



## madman (Feb 6, 2008)

hey shag, love the locals, nice stuff! the fire place looks nice and toasty! keep us posted on yer finds mike


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 7, 2008)

idigjars     hello paul     thanks for the kind words    the paperweights(we dug 3 of them)were all broken but they glued back o.k.


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 7, 2008)

the face pipe rocks!


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 7, 2008)

That looks like one of the pipes from the famous factory at Point Pleasant Ohio.
 I dug one in a Confederate Civil War camp.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 7, 2008)

some pipes from Point Pleasant...


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 7, 2008)

lobey       thanks man!       i had a hard time convincing myself to not make a stem for it[]

 gunther    thanks for the info   i will look into point pleasant       i think mine looks like #2 on the chart


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 7, 2008)

idigjars      as far as your p.s. goes       the guns will protect anything in the house[]     i collect guns and knives as well as old tools     does decorating with weapons make me a hillbilly or a redneck?[]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 7, 2008)

What's wrong with being a Hillbilly or a Redneck ?   []
 LOL 

 Oh yeah , Cool stuff Shag !  Nice Guns , Pipes , and Bottles !


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 7, 2008)

brian     hey man there aint nothing wrong with being hillbilly or a redneck!   i am sure i fall into one cat. or the other....if not both[]

 cobaltbot      thanks     gota git started on that shelf

 madman      thanks man!    good to hear from ya!    the fireplace is nice and toasty    i sleep in front of that thing every nite[]      i will try and keep up with the pics and posts    i have been slacking lately             later, shag


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 7, 2008)

Took some work to sort through the cr#& but I found ya. Nice little display Shag.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 7, 2008)

Well done my RedBelly friend.


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 7, 2008)

cowseatmaze      glad to see ya back on here and posting again!      thanks for sorting through the bull swamp to find my little display.       

 doug     redbilly....billyneck....i think redbilly sounds better[]


----------



## rlo (Feb 7, 2008)

great collection! did you dig the jugs too?


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 7, 2008)

rlo   thank you         yep  all the stoneware is dump or privy dug


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 8, 2008)

You're more like a valleybilly.[]  Where's your real home protection?  Let's see that sabre tooth panther that lives there with ya.[]


----------



## idigjars (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello Jason, no I don't think decorating with weapons makes you anything except a weapon owner buddy.   []  

 I collect knives also.  Case peanuts, and you?  Looks like you have a couple of switches in your pic.  Those are big $$.  

 I like the top left chamber pot on top of the cabinet.  You have a lot of cool stuff.  Thanks for sharing your pics.  Best regards!    Paul


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 8, 2008)

josh      i think dougs redbilly has lost out to the valleybilly    i like that!       here is a pic of the saber tooth gaurd cat    his name is midnight and this is his favorite thing to do.   that would be to chew on me[]


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 8, 2008)

hi paul        i collect all kinds of knives       i got into blades when i was a kid and still have all of them       big,small,folders,fixed,daggers,if it has a blade on it i like it!


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 8, 2008)

a few small old folders


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 8, 2008)

but here is what i really like to do with knives        make handels for them[]   one is moose antler the other is pink soapstone and white alabaster


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 8, 2008)

the chamber pot should have gone up in the heartbreakers post[:'(]      but it looks good sitin up there


----------



## madman (Feb 8, 2008)

hey shag, you might be a redneck if ya decorate with weapons lol hey man  yer in mid ohio, yer a yank,   im in east tenn and so am i lol,  id make a stem fer that bowl ,   youve got a nice collection, man got to get up there some time mike  that worlds fair knife is cool im right near the site ...


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 8, 2008)

lobey    that is a fine looking knife     someone put a lot of work into it        do you know what kinda wood is on it     it kinda looks like curly maple from here[]


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 8, 2008)

madman     i think i got a little of some kinda neck in me[]       i am a yank for sure    there are 2 union caps in that cabnet.    they were worn by my family      my family branch of taylors has lived in newark from the 1820s till now   
 i thought ya might like the worlds fair knife    thought you were in that area now    

 i know this pic makes me a redneck[]       this is my front door     makes ya feel nice and welcome dont it[][]   

 later man         shagnasty


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Shag, here's one for ya.  Sword of Darkness, used to defeat Valor.  It hangs in my room, the beginning and end of my sword collecting.  BTW, THIS is the one Jen chased the intruder out of the yard with in her nightgown.[]


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 9, 2008)

that is a big knife ya got there josh       i would hang it on my wall     a crazy yelling woman in a nightgown waveing a sword around would git me out of the yard right quick []


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 9, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Shagnasty
> 
> that is a big knife ya got there josh       i would hang it on my wall     a crazy yelling woman in a nightgown waveing a sword around would git me out of the yard right quick []


 LOL No doubt!  And she wonders why I won't show her how to load the AK47[8|]


----------



## glass man (Feb 10, 2008)

As a old hippie/freak I feel a bit of left over fear at the term " RED NECK" but'being from the South I also have a bit of affection for the name red neck at the same time!Though some tried to beat me up ,cut my hair,etc! One thing I can say is at least I knew what to expect from them,where as some long hairs would be saying "peace brother" while they were stabbing me in the back! I believe we all have a little REDNECK in all of us! BY the way my DAD left me his 410 pump shot gun 'when he died. I started hunting when I was 8 years old. SORRY to be rambeling on ,[8D]I am just lonely.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey there are a few of us old long haired red neck  hillbilly country boy that would offer ya glass a sweet tea and some fried chicken or a ride or a helpen hand and not ask any thing in return other than to help someone else in need .You no pass it on . Oh by the way very nice displays Shagnasty I love guns but the wife fronds on um sense all my son talks about it shooten this or blowen up that  hes 7 says hes going to be a fighter pilot at lest for the moment .  Had a nice collection of knives once. Think between my first child and my 2nd no maybe 3 wife they disapeared along with the guns. I really did like those coke knives. I had a set of Buck creeks I really miss  and my old excell 12 ga. feed a lot people with that gun back when I was a younger man . Sorry for ramblen all did'nt get to dig today.Good luck diggen all . bill


----------



## saphireblue (Feb 10, 2008)

My bottle display on my wifes birthday present she got me.


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 11, 2008)

glass man          i am a current longhair      light on the hippie   heavy on the freak[sm=tongue.gif]            i am sure redneck has a different meaning down south but they are consistent and ya always know what ya will git outa them(a cold beer a good smoke with a hell yea and a yehaw!.....or a punch in da face if ya make em mad[])          i reall dont do any hunting i just like to shoot     tin cans and paper targets for me


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 11, 2008)

lobey     you crack me up man!           i like your cure for being lonely[]      thanks for the close-up of the knife     i still cant figure out the wood       it is a well crafted piece for sure


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 11, 2008)

bill      you hit it rght on the head      longhaired redneck hillbilly country boy     it is makes me happy to know there are still a few helpfull honest good folks out there           i have never been married so no woman to take my toys away[]         my dad took me shooting for the first time when i was 6 years old     by the time i was 8 i had my own 22 revolver to carry when we were stalking tin cans in there natural habitat      he took the time to teach me a true respect for firearms(i dont know where his patience came from) and i can never thank him enough for that     it is something i will carry with me the rest of my life      glad i never had any kids because i know i dont have the strength or patience to do it
 if ya ever git the chance to come up this way with the boy to dig with doug i will have to come along for that one it sounds like a good time!              later man       shagnasty


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 11, 2008)

still have it   still shoot it!


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 11, 2008)

nice shelf       plenty of room for future digs!      what is the glass bus looking thing on the middle shelf      is it a candy contaner?


----------



## saphireblue (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah its a candy container (victory lines). I still got 2 open shelves too.  Im hoping to find some good stuff this year to fill it.  I found a spot a few years ago that has pottery fragments everywhere.  Im gonna go this year and see if I can put some together if not Ill put em in heartbreakers lol.


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

ok,i just had to bring this one back to the top,with all the perty pics of knives and guns and all.......................im from MISSISSISPPI ,its natural[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][]


----------

